# Devils lake ND



## HevyD

me and a few friends fished Jan 19-21 with the perch patrol. We rented a cabin at woodland lodge. The cabin was very nice as well as the food at their restaurant. Fishing was good but not great. We had a great time and the guide put us on fish at every spot we fished. Everyone got a vexilar flx 28. Very nice unit. Biggest perch was 13". I scored a 33" pike on a Hali jig. No limits but we all caught 15 or so real nice perch each day and a few walleye and pike in the mix. We marked a lot of fish but it was a tough bite. Next time we will get 1 or 2 days guided then 2 without guide.


----------



## stickman1978

Looks good.


----------



## Mr. Botek

I'm heading out for 3 days the last week of this month. Can't wait!


----------



## gillcommander

Been there twice...it's a great trip...the Perch Patrol usually has them dialed in


----------



## dachief

Glad you were able to connect on some fish!


----------



## TrailMarker

If all goes well, we will be in SD fishing from 3/9-3/17. Not sure if my body can take that much whiskey, but I'm gonna try.


----------



## TrailMarker




----------



## TrailMarker




----------



## josheupmi

Looks like a nice mixed bag. Nice job


----------



## cakebaker

Trailmarker is by far one of the best fisherman I have had the privilege to fish with. #thebest


----------



## TrailMarker

Hopefully I can put you on some pike again this summer Cakebaker I've got some new lures and some big spoons.


----------



## TrailMarker




----------



## HUBBHUNTER

TrailMarker said:


> View attachment 209262


Show them the 12 inch secret weapon.


----------



## TrailMarker




----------

